# Cheap OPK's



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I saw some cheap OPK's in Home Bargains today, 5 for £1.79. I already have some for this month so didn't buy them, has anyone tried the really cheap ones? And did they work?


----------

